# Project: Gun Cabinet to Humidor



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Well this was a project that I started about three weeks ago. I found a used cheap gun cabinet on the internet. I decided to give it a shot. 

First let me say that I went on the cheap for the most part. I have quite a bit of woodworking in the past but not so much finish work. I will admit that this was a great learning project and I will try it again with better materials to gain a better humidor.

First are the before pics.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

First I used 100% silicone to seal the entire inside of the cabinet. After the silicone dried and the smell was gone (about two days) I went to HD and got a sheet of 1/4" Luaun and a bunch of 1 x 2 Oak. 

I used a brad nailer and a bunch of carpenter's glue to get the Luaun in place. 

Then started cutting the 1x2 Oak to make side rails and shelving units. I made a place in the bottom of the humidor to store water or beads (way too big, I know.) I also made a bulkhead to hide a light with a computer fan to circulate airflow.

To date, fully stocked it is holding at around 65% RH. 

Please let me know what you think. I am also very interested in any ideas that I can do to improve this. I have to admit that I have no Router skills so I couldn't make any fancy shelves or holders.

Take a look at the finished product.

Thanks Fellas

Sean.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks very nice! Any idea of total price (parts)? :ss


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice work:tu


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice work, but were do you keep the ammo?


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. i would have never thought of a gun cabinet. Why, I don't know. My father-in-law has one that he doesn't use any more. i wonder what he is doing with it.........:ss


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks. I've got less than $150.00 total. I bought the cabinet for 35.00 luaun was 12.00, Brad nails cost about 25.00 (bought the industrial size pack), oak was about 40.00, and the light for 10.00. I think that's about it. 

Sorry no ammo!


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

What are you using for humidification? Is that a word?


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Right now just a tupperware bowl of water with that flower stuff that holds water. I have invested in an Oasis and waiting for it's arrival.



King Leonidas said:


> What are you using for humidification? Is that a word?


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice work! :tu


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Munt said:


> Right now just a tupperware bowl of water with that flower stuff that holds water. I have invested in an Oasis and waiting for it's arrival.


 If you are getting consistent 65% rh why go with the Oasis? Just my 2 :2


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I like to try new things. Plus I got it at a great price:tu



King Leonidas said:


> If you are getting consistent 65% rh why go with the Oasis? Just my 2 :2


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Give it a shot. This one only has the thin masonite? backing on it, and it still works great!!!

QUOTE=icurrie;1928212]Very cool. i would have never thought of a gun cabinet. Why, I don't know. My father-in-law has one that he doesn't use any more. i wonder what he is doing with it.........:ss[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Munt said:


> Right now just a tupperware bowl of water with that flower stuff that holds water. I have invested in an Oasis and waiting for it's arrival.


You should have went with beads. The Oasis is likely going to cause you nothing but headaches. :2


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks great. Awesome job. Never had a problem w/ my Oasis in the 4+ years I've had it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You should have went with beads. The Oasis is likely going to cause you nothing but headaches. :2


 :tpd:Active humidification in something that small will likely not be needed :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great idea! Your project really turned out nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

